# need help with cutting off problems



## fredross (May 4, 2014)

When I come to a stop sign it cuts off and you have to wait 4-5 minutes before it cranks back up. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First thing to do is get an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool. If there are any codes set, it'll help diagnose the problem. Most auto parts stores will perform this service free of charge. Post the actual code on this forum.


----------

